# Super Man



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Has everybody seen the new super man suit? I don't know if it's just the guy they cast or what, but it looks like poop. Bad casting, bad suit. Just bad.
On a weird note, Hugh Jackman may be playing Pa Kent. It's bad enough Bo Duke plays Pa Kent on Smallville, but can anyone picture Wolverine/Van Helsing raising little Kal-El?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Very interesting. I just checked out IMDB and there is no person cast for the part. Maybe they're keeping it a secret until the last minute. Jackman will probably do it, I think he and Singer are pretty tight. I can't see that as being less than perfect casting however, but they tend to make it work somehow.

I think what it is with the reason that Routh doesn't seem to be the part is because Chris Reeve's boots and cape are just too hard for an unknown to fill. That, and we're subjected to Batman having definite muscle definition in his rubber suits, that someone like The Man of Steel should make The Bat look less chisled by comparison, but doesn't. He simply looks like a fellow wearing a Halloween costume as opposed to being Metropolis' favorite son. At least that is what I think.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

There's going to be a new Superman movie?! Jes'um. See, I said this new superhero boom was going to just keep going... When are people going to get tired of it? Honestly, if people aren't impressed by anything except CGI these days, when are they going to start thinking they've seen it all? Arg...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You really can't win on this one. It's either Superhero flicks, sequels or worse yet, re-makes.

Some Superhero things coming up for consideration or are in the process of being made are: Ghost Rider, Iron-Man, Submariner, Captain America, Hulk 2, Punisher 2, Silver Surfer, Iron Fist, Luke Cage just to name a few.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

If I could erase, somehow Godly, all those projects plus Superman and The Fantastic Four to get Jennifer Love Hewitt's The Devil and Daniel Webster, I would.


----------

